# What I would like to see in ( 1/35 ) and ( 1/350 ) from the model companies



## gkscalemodels (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't know about you , but I sure would like to see some new kits produced , and not the same old fodder ( you know what I mean ) . Just for starts I would like to see the following in styrene :

US and German versions of the MBT 70 and it's ARV versions in ( 1/35 )

An AH-56A Cheyenne in ( 1/35 )

A CH-54 A and B in ( 1/35 )

an Alaska Class Large Cruiser in styrene , in (1/350 )

a late TYPE IXC40 U-boat with the cut away front decking plate and snorkel in ( 1/72 ) and ( 1/350 ) 

a Sacramento Class AOE in styrene , in ( 1/350 )

An M103A2 HBT in ( 1/35 )

An M51 HARV also in ( 1/35 )

An SU-47 in ( 1/48 )

and that's just the tip of the iceberg . . .

GK


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fatter?
Fodder?

Yah, I know whatcha mean.

I'm dying for a 1/48 series of WWII experimentals from one of the _good _model companies like Hasegawa - XP-54, 55, 56, and the P-47 experimentals, the XP-47H and J, and the XP-72.


----------



## gkscalemodels (Sep 19, 2009)

John P said:


> Fatter?
> Fodder?
> 
> Yah, I know whatcha mean.
> ...


Yes , it is " fodder ' and I corrected it , thank you . And , YES , I also would like to see an accurate XP-72 in both (1/72 ) and ( 1/48 ) . Same for a P-51 H , AM-1 Mauler , and SC-1 and SC-2 Seahawks .

GK


----------



## GRANDAD43 (Sep 27, 2009)

not to anger anyone but what I would most love to see is a price reduction in all lines of modeling
lower the prices and cut S&H down a bit and you the seller will profit by more sales
zi can almost have a real 1 on 1 scale tiger tank for what we have to pay for a 1-35 scale model the price of kits plus the price of S&H puts the price to much for the older generation
had to get that off my chest 
thanks 
grandad43


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

'Tis a valid point. Many people feel the hobby is dying because the prices are so high that only well-off adults with disposable income can buy kits. As older modelers die off, and no young ones are joining the hobby, plastic modeling may go the way of the dodo.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> . . . As older modelers die off, and no young ones are joining the hobby, plastic modeling may go the way of the dodo.


*NEVER!!*


----------



## cbear (Aug 15, 2000)

I'd like to see an early WWII Elco 77 foot PT boat in either 1/35 or 1/72.

Chuck


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I too would like to see an injection kit of a AH-56A Cheyenne in any scale available.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Xenodyssey said:


> I too would like to see an injection kit of a AH-56A Cheyenne in any scale available.


Definitely! 1/48 would be awesome. Anigrand has a resin one in 1/72 I've been meaning to check out.


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

I would like to see 1/32 scale Luft 46 Aircraft.


----------



## gkscalemodels (Sep 19, 2009)

gkscalemodels said:


> I don't know about you , but I sure would like to see some new kits produced , and not the same old fodder ( you know what I mean ) . Just for starts I would like to see the following in styrene :
> 
> US and German versions of the MBT 70 and it's ARV versions in ( 1/35 )
> 
> ...


I think I will add to the list a ( 1/350 ) 1945 U.S.S. Midway ( CVB-41 ) , and a ( 1/350 ) 1945 U.S.S. Franklin D. Roosevelt ( CVB-42 ) .


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Same as Ham Radio. In 20 years it will be dead.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

For me I would love to see the following.......

All are in 1-350....

Ark Royal
Nelson and Rodney
Victorious
Suffolk or Norfolk
Andrea Doria
Cossack
Altmark
Graf Zepplin
Queen Elizabeth
Queen Mary
Iron Duke


----------



## gkscalemodels (Sep 19, 2009)

surfsup said:


> For me I would love to see the following.......
> 
> All are in 1-350....
> 
> ...


That is an interesting list . I like the idea of a Nelson and Rodney , Queen Elizabeth , and Graf Zepplin .

GK


----------



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

1/350 USS Montana Class super battleship. 70,000 ton battleship the US Navy was going to build during WW2, but decided not to.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

For me, a C-124 Globemaster II, would be a dream come true.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

1/350 ships:

IJN Fuso Class
IJN Shinano
USN Angled Deck Essex Class (Vietnam Era)
USN Midway Class
RN Ark Royal 

1/16 Armor

Jagdtiger

1/35

Elco PT Boat


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

GRANDAD43 said:


> not to anger anyone but what I would most love to see is a price reduction in all lines of modeling
> lower the prices and cut S&H down a bit and you the seller will profit by more sales
> grandad43


Yep, there are some very good Tamiya kits available now, but by the time they reach the UK, they're unreasonably expensive in my view. You can often find a 40-year-old, out-of-production kit, from a defunct model company, cheaper than the cost of a newly mass-produced Tamiya kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1/350:
Star Wars Rebel Blockade Runner

1/35: 
Star Wars AT-ST with crew.
A set of 2 Speeder bikes with riders.
A line of Imperial troops figure kits similar to Tamiya's 1/35 WWII soldiers.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

1/350 scale:

Angled deck Essex carriers.

Saturn V and Space shuttle stacks on Crawler w/ launch towers.

747's
1.) Shuttle carrier.
2) Airforce One.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

*1/35 scale want*

I'm easy. I want a photoetch interior for Academy's ONTOS!


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

John P said:


> 1/350:
> Star Wars Rebel Blockade Runner.


Hey John, SSM is selling one in the store now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky1775 (Dec 30, 2008)

!/350 USS Wainwright CG-28, 1988. During Operation Praying Mantis, the Wainwright exchanged missile fire with the Iranian ship Joshan, and then sank it with gunfire. It is the only US Navy surface action since WW II.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Wainwright_(DLG-28)

And then I need a 1/350 Starship Enterprise from Star Trek TOS.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

If it's in 1/48 scale with raised panel lines. Do new tools with engraved lines and detail so true aftermarket details are NOT needed. 

It's stupid to pay $60 to $80 for a 1/48 AC and to get what you should have gotten in the box, you must pay another $100 for cockpits, wheel wells, flaps, ehausts, etc. I will gladly pay the first $60 to $80 if I GET WHAT I PAYED FOR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

A larger scale DLZ-129 Hindenburg airship, or a re-release of the AMT kit in the interim.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

1/350 USS Langley. Trumpeter or Tamiya maybe? Have the resign one and am not that impressed.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I've been wanting a 1/350 Battleship USS Texas BB-35 in plastic for ages.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

1/350th scale trans-oceanic container ship, the bigger ones, or even a ro-ro with a decent interior and some vehicles.


----------

